# Orange lamasi and quinquevittatus



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Bellies!


















No belly.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

VERY nice pictures! I especially like the second picture! The detail is superb!

-Matt


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool! Nice shots! How are they acting, i hear quins are very shy.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Beautiful pics..love those belly shots.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Friggin superb.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice photos. The second one is by far my favorite. That would look super cool on metallic paper. 

Thom O.


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow what detail in them pics very very nice!!! I am another who loves the belly shots


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

kingnicky101 said:


> Cool! Nice shots! How are they acting, i hear quins are very shy.


Awesome pics...what is the second pic with the two frogs...one looks like an O. lamsi and the other has a yellow belly?

Quins IME are very bold....mine are activitly hunting and are 2 of the 4 are usually easily spotted.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks folks. I'm still trying to get the hang of taking pictures of animate objects. I can do orchid pics pretty well, but things that move... still working on that one.



kingnicky101 said:


> Cool! Nice shots! How are they acting, i hear quins are very shy.


Well, I've had them for about 24 hours now, so I'll have to get back with you.  I've seen them a few times. More than my vents, that's for sure. 



ggazonas said:


> Awesome pics...what is the second pic with the two frogs...one looks like an O. lamsi and the other has a yellow belly?
> 
> Quins IME are very bold....mine are activitly hunting and are 2 of the 4 are usually easily spotted.


These are all from Shawn via a third party. I wouldn't be surprised if they they fall into the category of "orange breeders that have yellow offspring". http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/50989-all-orange-lamasi-same.html


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Great pics Jon,

Wow I'm shocked  about the difference in lamasi coloration. They are adults yes?

Have to see some comparison body shots! Let's have them.

S


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Just heard back from the guy who sold me the frogs. I asked about the source of the frogs, and he said


> The parents of your frogs came from him. I did not purchase these from him directly. They where bought from another party that bought their adults from him.


 Soooo... do I separate them? Some are VERY orange (see the pic above), and some are kind of orange (not photographed yet).


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Best belly shots I've seen!


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

jon said:


> Soooo... do I separate them? Some are VERY orange (see the pic above), and some are kind of orange (not photographed yet).


Jon, I would not separate them. We have an original import group and they vary from gold though orange to a very dark red. Having raise many many offspring, I can tell you that parent raised young come out of the water with less color than those hand raised and the frogs and froglets get darker with age (especially with a diet containing carotenoids.) One anecdotal bit of information about color that I have noticed in out group is the very darkest red frogs are female and the golds tend to be male. Robert


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

awsome belly shot!!!


----------

